# Mortgage interest relief & rental income deduction



## AKW (14 Oct 2008)

I have a mortgage interest allowance on my investment property; in 2007 I paid €8000 in mortgage interest and received €1000 in mortgage interest relief 



Can I deduct the full €8000 when calculating my rental income tax payable? or just €7000?


----------



## Protocol (14 Oct 2008)

I don't know where the 7000 comes from.

All interest paid to buy or upgrade an investment property is allowed as a deduction from rental income.

See here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (14 Oct 2008)

If the 1000 means TRS relief, then this only applies to people who own and live in their PPR.


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Oct 2008)

...but you must also repay to the Revenue the €1000 you have received in mortgage interest relief.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Oct 2008)

Also, you can only deduct the mortgage interest if you're registered with the PRTB.


----------



## gerry m (14 Oct 2008)

read the link below, there is also a handy landlords tax calculator

http://www.irishlandlord.com/index.aspx?page=misc&id=22


----------

